# Skate Ray: Flat LED flashlight on Kickstarter



## MartinReaves (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey everybody,

I designed something called the Skate Ray, and its now on Kickstarter. I bet there's a few folks on the forum who would appreciate this, so figured I'd put something up. The Skate Ray is a rechargeable, weather resistant, and thin LED flashlight specifically designed to mount on a skateboard, but can also be used for other things. Its particularly good at looking for stuff underneath furniture and never rolls away on you  It sports a machined aluminum casing, lithium battery, Cree LED, and a custom lens designed just for the application. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1870928522/skate-ray











Check out the Kickstarter page and let me know what you think! We're open to feedback on the design and have already incorporated some changes that people have suggested. Thanks!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1870928522/skate-ray


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jul 29, 2014)

That's a neat project. We are lighting nerds and will want all the details. Some of us skate, and they will have some questions particular to that, too.

1. Light's runtime, output, and measurement method. (Measurement methods are as important as the number).
2. Modes & programming / user interface
3. Beam-shots and comparison (Photos to show what the light pattern looks like and what it shows). Cameras are terribly bad at conveying the bright parts and dim parts of a beamshot truthfully - Usually they show it too brightly or too dimly.

We non-skaters are always interested in unusually-shaped lights, and will be curious about how it fits the hand.


Paragraph removed. Does not serve purpose of thread...Bill


----------



## MartinReaves (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the questions. 

1. Runtime is about 3 hours. Light output has not been measured. It's running a Cree XTE LED that should be putting out a touch over 200 lumens according to the manufacture. 

2. Currently, its just an on/off button which glows green, yellow, or red depending on how much juice is left. If there is interests in other modes by our Kickstarter backers we may add some fancier stuff. 

3. The image below shows our first two iterations of the lens design, and hopefully gives a pretty good idea what it does. For the application we found a thin rectangular beam is ideal. 






Skate Ray fits great in the hand and has a really nice weight to it. I'm also a big fan of the green/yellow/red power button glow feature.


----------

